# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello, I am a new member of the forum. In fact, this is the first forum I am a member of.

## simmson25

I am new to excel but need a bit of guidance from time to time. I look forward to the forum.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hello & Welcome to the Forum...

Hope you enjoy your stay  :Smilie:

----------

